# Broken distributor cap clips and ideas w/o replacing or taking out distributor????



## supb15 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Broken distributor cap clips any ideas w/o replacing or taking out distributor????*

i was changing the dist cap on my 96 jetta and both clips snapped on me!!!







any creative ideas on how to 1. get new aftermarket clips or something 2. secure it well enough to work ok or 3. make some type of new clip. thanks for any help!!!! i have been driving around with shoelaces wrapped around it holding it "enough" not such a good idea im thinking. thanks!


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Broken distributor cap clips any ideas w/o replacing or taking out distributor???? (supb15)*

The techs at the dealership I worked at used to drive good clips out of bad distributors using a drift or a punch to get them out and in. This takes patience and a careful touch. The PITA factor is fairly high.
AFAIK clips are not available as a replacement part.
The only reason I keep a dead distributor in my parts hoard


----------



## supb15 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Broken distributor cap clips any ideas w/o replacing or t ... (Robert Roberts)*

is there any way you could send me two clips and maybe i could get them into it. you said you have some dead ones?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

They are available. I had a guy on here sell me a couple for the inevitable day when my clips break. You'll have to search distributor clips or wait til I feel like doing it myself if you are interested.


----------



## silvermine (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Broken distributor cap clips any ideas w/o replacing or taking out distributor???? (supb15)*

you need to get creative with a few zip ties. no doubt better than shoelaces!


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

IM rhussjr. Hopefully he still sells them...


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Broken distributor cap clips any ideas w/o replacing or t ... (supb15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *supb15* »_is there any way you could send me two clips and maybe i could get them into it. you said you have some dead ones?

Sorry. I only have ONE dead dizzy I keep just in case this happens to me. 
Hopefully one of the others who piped up have a better solution. Otherwise I'd go hit a junkyard.


----------



## BeantownPhotog (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Broken distributor cap clips any ideas w/o replacing or taking out distributor???? (supb15)*

Did you put new clips on the distributor? If so how did you do it and where did you get the clips? I did the exact same thing you did today and thought I could just replace the clips, but VW says I need to buy a new distributor ($235 + core)


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Broken distributor cap clips any ideas w/o replacing or t ... (BeantownPhotog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeantownPhotog* »_Did you put new clips on the distributor? If so how did you do it and where did you get the clips? I did the exact same thing you did today and thought I could just replace the clips, but VW says I need to buy a new distributor ($235 + core) 

Dude...Did you even read the entire thread?!
Look up. Way way up, to the second post.
Installation is reverse of removal.


----------



## BeantownPhotog (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Broken distributor cap clips any ideas w/o replacing or t ... (Robert Roberts)*

Dude......I asked subp15 the question not you...I wanted to know how subp15's dilemma turned out and what he did to fix the problem...it's funny how on these types of message boards people submit follow up posts that are absolutely useless and full of sarcasm. Maybe if you had actual hands on experience with this job you'd have something more useful to say. 
"AFAIK clips are not available as a replacement part."--the 4th post says clips are available so maybe subp15 found a place to buy them?



_Modified by BeantownPhotog at 7:08 AM 3-12-2010_


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Broken distributor cap clips any ideas w/o replacing or taking out distributor???? (supb15)*

Replacing the dizzy is easy as hell and besids you cant mess up the ignition timing since there are two pins on the dizzy that line up for the bolt to thread between them. If the pins are gone just not where the dizzy plug was and put in the same place. It should take about 15 minutes to do. And you can assembly everything out of the car and just drop it in and go. the junk yard has them for like 15-20 bucks at a u pull it


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Broken distributor cap clips any ideas w/o replacing or taking out distributor???? (vwbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbmx* »_Replacing the dizzy is easy as hell and besids you cant mess up the ignition timing since there are two pins on the dizzy that line up for the bolt to thread between them. If the pins are gone just not where the dizzy plug was and put in the same place. It should take about 15 minutes to do. And you can assembly everything out of the car and just drop it in and go. the junk yard has them for like 15-20 bucks at a u pull it

Sounds easier than swapping clips even if you can get them pre-removed as it were. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

